# Homemade lures and jigs



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

just wondering how many of you guys who are avid hardwater fishermen make and use their own ice jigging lures and jigs... I've been tying up some jigs using readily available fly tying materials such as metal beads and wires with paint... and have been catching a lot of smaller gills and crappie out of CJ Brown (but we are talking about CJ, big fish are few and far between)...

Ive been reading that wintering eyes tend to eat a fair amount of aquatic insects so I was basing my patterns on wintering insects such as aquatic beetles and nymph types... then I threw in some things I just experimented with... but I'm really wanting to try and make my own jigging lures... Ive been wondering how bottle caps bent in half with BB's in them will fair... they have a decent amount of flash to them, but I have enough model paints to make them quite colorful... any suggestions or pictures?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

They look good. Post after you've given them a try. :B


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Those look fantastic!. I love those patterns. I have been doing very good on the black ant patterns. I love the chart. ant. 

I have not tried tying before. Those are all catchers!

John


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I went out yesterday to CJ marina area and used both patterns in the top of my picture... caught around 20+ small gills and crappie, biggest fish was a gill that went around 8"... most fish came on the gold bead with grizzly hackle


----------

